# Dragging Their Feet



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 25, 2008)

Two men are approaching each other on a sidewalk. Both are dragging their right foot as they walk. 

As they meet, one man looks at the other knowingly, points to his foot and says, "Vietnam, 1969."

The other points his thumb behind him and says, 

"Doggie-do, 20 feet back."


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 25, 2008)

LOL I like that one it actually made me laugh


----------



## Garrett (Jan 25, 2008)

Good one!!


----------



## lallieth (Jan 25, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahah


----------

